# Lost of Interest



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I've notice this for a while now it seems I have lost most of my interest in playing video games. I don't know why I just don't like to play anymore... I used to be a pretty avid gamer I used to jump on the best games but now I don't seem to care anymore.

I'm not the outdoorsy type who likes being out of the house in fact, I can pretty much say that I have spent a good portion of my young life glued in front of the tv and monitor but now I just don't seem to care about games anymore. My brother actually bought a PS3 a few months ago he was absolutely ecstatic about it, as would I have been normally, yet I wasn't, in fact the first thing that came out my mouth when I saw it was "why?". my brother even leaves it in my room and he only comes home like twice in a week leaving me with enough freedom to do anything with it but I don't, I rarely even glance in its direction. It's like I don't even care anymore, if it was me 7 years ago then I would have gone blind playing with it.

I used to play Starcraft 2 hours on end, I was in the middle of Mass effect 2's story, I was playing through a third of Deadspace, I was very far in Fallout New Vegas and I even got a copy of Deus Ex Human Revolution. I never finished any of those games (Except SC2) or do I care about finishing or playing them again for that matter. I would start a the game but 10 mins in I'm already bored to death, those games are great they're my kind of games but I don't know why I just don't like to play them anymore... Whats wrong with me?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

LOL, I've been there and there's nothing wrong with you. You've listed some good games you've yet to finish there so it's not a lack of good games that's the issue so I'd say you've overloaded yourself on them as it happens with me too every now and then. 

I barely played an hour or so every other night a few months ago and I'd start getting bored and drowsy and end up doing something else. That lasted a couple of months before I started playing normally again.

Then again maybe you're losing interest in them altogether, it happens. I've had a few interests that I pursued daily when I was younger that I barely remember why I was into them in the first place now.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> LOL, I've been there and there's nothing wrong with you. You've listed some good games you've yet to finish there so it's not a lack of good games that's the issue so I'd say you've overloaded yourself on them as it happens with me too every now and then.
> 
> I barely played an hour or so every other night a few months ago and I'd start getting bored and drowsy and end up doing something else. That lasted a couple of months before I started playing normally again.
> 
> Then again maybe you're losing interest in them altogether, it happens. I've had a few interests that I pursued daily when I was younger that now I barely remember why I was into them in the first place now.


Hmmm..... perhaps I have overloaded myself, a bit. I've uninstalled most of those games and I don't see myself playing any of them pretty soon. It's like I don't want to ehe... Maybe I should try new things too.

Thanks


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You grew up.

I am the same.. I want to enjoy the games, but the plots are just way too shallow and childish to keep my interest.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I've lost interest in gaming in the last few months. I can't play many FPS games anymore, the stories are just too dull. I'm lucky if I buy more than four games a year. I'll be picking up the Halo Aniversary edition for nostalgia, as well as Halo 4. Other than that, Mass Effect 3 is really the only other game that I care about. If the game doesn't have a good story, I can't bring myself to finish it. I'm "playing" Borderlands right now (a couple hours a week if that),







.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Hmmm..... perhaps I have overloaded myself, a bit. I've uninstalled most of those games and I don't see myself playing any of them pretty soon. It's like I don't want to ehe... Maybe I should try new things too.
> 
> Thanks


No worries mate, glad to help! 



leave me alone said:


> You grew up.
> 
> I am the same.. I want to enjoy the games, but the plots are just way too shallow and childish to keep my interest.





General Shy Guy said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've lost interest in gaming in the last few months. I can't play many FPS games anymore, the stories are just too dull. I'm lucky if I buy more than four games a year. I'll be picking up the Halo Aniversary edition for nostalgia, as well as Halo 4. Other than that, Mass Effect 3 is really the only other game that I care about. If the game doesn't have a good story, I can't bring myself to finish it. I'm "playing" Borderlands right now (a couple hours a week if that),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stories are my main motivation to play games also and the stories offered up in games this year have been abysmal to say the least.

I have only enjoyed Infamous 2 this year but it ended too abruptly, it was good but not great. Deus Ex HR was a f**king joke, it made no sense and I hate being forced into stealth play.

Both Dead Island and Rage were being presented as story driven games and have turned out nothing like that at all. And ME3 was pushed back to next year. :mum

Skyrim is the only game this year that I think will have that WOW! factor, I just can't imagine Bethesda will fail. Bethesda and Bioware are the only 2 devs I trust to make nothing but win.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

not enough games out on a constant basis, so it leaves me waiting until the end of the year. i have not "gamed" besides logging into XBL and surfing the avatar marketplace, lol. games i think just do not have much appeal to me like they used to.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I definitely don't enjoy video games as much as I used to. But, as bored as I get with most video games, I enjoy TV and movies even less, so I still play a lot.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

my mind is occupied with school at the moment. i had a period of time where i played games a lot but lately school and soon, work will keep me occupied. i still like games


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe you just need a break. That seems like a lot to play at once to me. My gaming schedule is weird. I'll go months without touching a game, but then the next month I'll be playing through something. I have to be in the mood. I also have to be in the mood to play that particular game.

I know I used to play more often when I was little, but I've gotten much pickier over the years. Right now I'm in the mood for a good ol' JRPG and Xenoblade Chronicles should be here any day now! :boogie Siren, Oblivion and Pokemon White aren't cutting it right now, but I intend to finish them one day.

Maybe you just take a break for a while or maybe you're playing games you're not even really interested in just to play something?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^I'm pretty sure these are the type of games that I like (or liked) I'm pretty critical about the games I play lol. when I play, I always look for a purpose as why I play the game, either to get better at the game or to progress through an interesting story. If a game doesn't offer any of those I usually drop it immediately, this also the reason why I don't enjoy playing angry birds or plant vs zombies. I am also an avid jrpg in the past but thats a LONG story to go into as to why I'm not anymore ehe.



> Skyrim is the only game this year that I think will have that WOW! factor, I just can't imagine Bethesda will fail. Bethesda and Bioware are the only 2 devs I trust to make nothing but win.


 Skyrim is the only game I am looking forward to I'm really hoping it'll live up to its name.



> I'm in the same boat. I've lost interest in gaming in the last few months. I can't play many FPS games anymore, the stories are just too dull. I'm lucky if I buy more than four games a year. If the game doesn't have a good story, I can't bring myself to finish it.





> not enough games out on a constant basis, so it leaves me waiting until the end of the year. i have not "gamed" besides logging into XBL and surfing the avatar marketplace, lol. games i think just do not have much appeal to me like they used to.


Stories are the main factor that I look for (next is gameplay), I always need to have a driving force that keeps me playing. I don't enjoy games that are just for fun or is just meant to give you something to do for the meantime. damn I'm *****ing a lot lmao



> You grew up.
> 
> I am the same.. I want to enjoy the games, but the plots are just way too shallow and childish to keep my interest.


Dang I'm wishing that I should have grew up sooner lol though I can't say not glad that the last game I played seriously was Portal 2 (one of the BEST ENDINGS EVER!). I went from "eh? why not" to "HOLY ****!" in 2 sec lmao.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

same boat. I'm happy I got the ps3 but that's just about it. I have no motivation to play the games.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm exactly the same. If a sequel for a game I like is out I will usually just buy it. I bought all the Sims games, played the sims and sims 2 once then tossed them in the bin literally after I got fed up with my social anxiety and how I just stay in the house wasting my money on stupid games that I don't even use. If I can be bothered installing any games, I will play it for around 10 minutes then feel bored and rather just surf the net or do something else. Tbh, I would rather spend my money on a night out than on a game. I bought a ps3 and have used it twice. Once for about half an hour playing gta4 which was boring as hell (I bought the pc versiobn b4 I bought the ps3 version but snapped the pc version after I got the ps3 version... yeah I know I have too much money lol). Then I played dead red redemption which to me seems basically like a wild west gta... more insane boredom. I don't understand why????? I used to love games. I could play the original gta on pc for 15 hours straight and I loved doing all the missions and I could play the original themepark all day long. When I was a kid I used to love faking being sick just so I could stay home an play alex kidd and sonic on master system... ahhhh, those were the days. But now I get bored so easily with games. A game has to be really really good for me to want to keep playing. The latest game I clocked was doom 3 years ago. Sometimes I just aget a strong urge to play through a game for some reason and can make progress, but will then stop for months and months and forget about it.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Whenever I play games now, Ill go hardcore for a week, and then Ill feel guilty and quit.Tell myself I should be doing something more productive. Dealines, whether its work or university tend to suck the fun out of life, but by the same token, there pretty much the only motivator that works for me at times. That has been the pattern for quite some time, so now I just save the money and dont bother investing myself in a games in the first place. Plus health wise, there bad news.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

sometimes i feel to tired and just cant get into the mindset to play games,i used to play alot of games now i have a select few that i didnt finished


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Games do not last as long as they used to. i remember playing the Leisure Suit Larry series (1-6, before it went the suck), and those games took forever, as it was a somewhat adventure/puzzle game. Shooters last maybe 5-6 hours tops now. i cannot say i am very good at them, but those games are too short. 

I spent much time on Guild Wars to get decently good, but then it just got boring.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

This definitely happens to me, I just go into what's like a non-gaming phase, it lasts from a few weeks up to a few months. I just lose interest in playing games, but eventually I definitely get into them again, and a lot of times tons more than before.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

This is what's happening to me right now. My PS3 finally went toast and I just have no desire to fix it or replace it. I see that time I spend gaming as time I could spend reading, learning a language, developing a new skill or even getting out to meet people (lol jk with that one ). Not to mention the money pit gaming is these days. Very few games provide any kind of positive ROI. I just can't afford that anymore. 

I think ultimately our interests just change and that's all there really is to it. I played guitar & piano for half my life and then one day just quit and haven't picked an instrument since then. That's life, I suppose.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i was on GW everyday for 4 years, and i have finally kicked the addiction to it. after a few weeks, it's all the same content, just a different character, and the cookie-cutter nature of the skill sets really ruined it, and led to my constant frustration with the multi-player and more so at single player. 

so i have not been on Guild Wars for 9 months now, since uninstalling the software.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Whew, and here I was thinking what was wrong with me with the sudden change of heart about games lol at least now I know I'm not alone 



rgrwng said:


> Games do not last as long as they used to. i remember playing the Leisure Suit Larry series (1-6, before it went the suck), and those games took forever, as it was a somewhat adventure/puzzle game. Shooters last maybe 5-6 hours tops now. i cannot say i am very good at them, but those games are too short.
> 
> I spent much time on Guild Wars to get decently good, but then it just got boring.


Yeah I have noticed that too and I have read some articles about the subject, games now put too much on making the games look good, or making it idiot proof as well as the sheer amount of data that goes to the graphics this leaves much less for gameplay. unlike in the olden days where the only source for enjoyment was a great game play experience, since the graphics were a bit lacking by today's standards.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

OP, you probably need a break from them for a while. 

And by break I mean a real break, don't even think about games for a few months, then try again with a new game...

I doubt your "just growing up"....


----------

